# Any body pigeon hunt during the off season??



## rnelson5 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have seen a few videos and man they take to decoys pretty good! It seems like most of the guys that get any numbers are on farms out west. Any one had any luck here?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 2, 2017)

I kill pigeons around work because they crap all over all the equipment. I put a mojo teal out and they come right to it!


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like fun. I shoot a lot of crows on a regular.  Used to shoot lots of pigeons in VA near the grain bins.  I am looking for somewhere local to trap some now


----------



## across the river (Apr 2, 2017)

I used to do it a some in college and high school.  Old barns, silos, etc... will hold a few.   The best place we would hunt consistently was a buddies place that had and huge old equipment shed from a previous tenant.  They roosted in there and pretty good numbers, and we could kill quite a few coming in there to roost in the afternoons.   We never killed numbers like you see on youtube out west or overseas though.    The most I have ever seen at one time were on this wheat field that was not too far as the crows fly from this industrial park.   I was living in South Carolina and we would ride  by in this field in mornings and see hundreds feeding in this cut field that summer.  If I remember correctly it was wheat.  Anyway, a friend of a friend owned it and let three of us hunt it.  We went to hunt it early morning that weekend and they flew in in three groups that had to have close to a hundred in each one.  It was fast and furious like a wood duck hunt right at light, and it was over.   I have never seen it around here like are mentioning where you sit on a feed pen and just shoot and shoot as small group after small group flies in over and over.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 2, 2017)

across the river said:


> I used to do it a some in college and high school.  Old barns, silos, etc... will hold a few.   The best place we would hunt consistently was a buddies place that had and huge old equipment shed from a previous tenant.  They roosted in there and pretty good numbers, and we could kill quite a few coming in there to roost in the afternoons.   We never killed numbers like you see on youtube out west or overseas though.    The most I have ever seen at one time were on this wheat field that was not too far as the crows fly from this industrial park.   I was living in South Carolina and we would ride  by in this field in mornings and see hundreds feeding in this cut field that summer.  If I remember correctly it was wheat.  Anyway, a friend of a friend owned it and let three of us hunt it.  We went to hunt it early morning that weekend and they flew in in three groups that had to have close to a hundred in each one.  It was fast and furious like a wood duck hunt right at light, and it was over.   I have never seen it around here like are mentioning where you sit on a feed pen and just shoot and shoot as small group after small group flies in over and over.



Well if I ever happen to be out west in the summer I will try to find a place to go.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 3, 2017)

I had several local farmers back in Michigan, who would call me to thin out the barn pigeons for them. Some of them had pretty big flocks. It was good practice. Plus - it helped me get permission to hunt other game on some of those farms.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 3, 2017)

hit up belair and I20 piles of birds there and close not sure if they will decoy in the median but worth a shot! haha!!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 3, 2017)

You need to go to a pigeon trap shoot. Better have some money


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> You need to go to a pigeon trap shoot. Better have some money


  Yeah - I've read about those shoots. Most of the people who participate in them, own shotguns that cost more than I make in a year, and the entry fees are pretty steep also. I'd like to watch one though.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Yeah - I've read about those shoots. Most of the people who participate in them, own shotguns that cost more than I make in a year, and the entry fees are pretty steep also. I'd like to watch one though.


Yes sir , I have heard about a couple years ago in the  Augusta Area. Once the bird flew out of the trap and was shot it must fall in circle. If it did not you lost money.


----------



## dom (Apr 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Yes sir , I have heard about a couple years ago in the  Augusta Area. Once the bird flew out of the trap and was shot it must fall in circle. If it did not you lost money.



so live target sporting clays....


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

dom said:


> so live target sporting clays....



Yep with betting, same as dog and cock fighting. Just with a higher class group. Peta would love it.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Yep with betting, same as dog and cock fighting. Just with a higher class group. Peta would love it.



You got  to be invited. Underground I would think now a days. If it even happens anymore.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigeon-shooting


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 6, 2017)

dom said:


> so live target sporting clays....



join an AKC retriever club and you can have live sporting clays on the weekends. also they normally provide lunch and lead shot shell for ducks and pheasants.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 6, 2017)

Shooting anything released by humans does nothing for me. If it is not wild then it is not hunting.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 6, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Shooting anything released by humans does nothing for me. If it is not wild then it is not hunting.


  As far as I know - the people who participate in the sport don't consider it - or even compare it to hunting. It's a  sport like skeet or trap only with live targets to make it tougher.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 6, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigeon-shooting


Not meaning to hijack this thread - but while reading that link, I saw the pic of Rudy Etchens Purdy double gun and it gave me a chill. It was always my dream as a young man, to own a Purdey shotgun. They are a thing of beauty and a joy to handle - It's like they are almost alive in your hands - they are so finely balanced. I never did own one - but I have held a few.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 6, 2017)

We used to try for them hard up around the house on some big farms, some of the best around. A great day was 12-15 birds. Nothing like the farms out west killing 7...8...900 birds. We had a good time even killed some with bands, but like i said nothing like the guys from the Sore No More pigeon decoy company.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 6, 2017)

When i lived in Hephzibah we hunted several farms and killed them.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 6, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Shooting anything released by humans does nothing for me. If it is not wild then it is not hunting.



i never said it was hunting. but if you shoot with some good guys that can shoot we start trying to do trick shots like making the duck spin or land belly up and some other stuff dumb stuff.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 20, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> You got  to be invited. Underground I would think now a days. If it even happens anymore.



It still happens and definitely on the down low. The ones I have witnessed were hand thrown and tail feathers removed. I definitely felt like the odd man out with my Browning.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 20, 2017)

Ive got a buddy that works on an experimental farm and he used to invite me out to shoot pigeons in their feedlot.  Prolly the most action I've ever had wing shooting.  Once we initially jumped the hundreds of birds in the lot, they would just fly away, circle around, and come back in in huge flocks.  After about 5 rounds of that, they got wise and flew across the fields to some power lines.  Then, they would come back in small groups of 4-5 which was fun too.  Best part is, they tasted just like a dove but bigger!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jun 20, 2017)

My uncle use to sit next to the grain bins and shoot pigeons while everyone else was shoot dove.


----------



## getaff (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you eat them?>


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2017)

Rat with wings


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 21, 2017)

We've hunted feed lots and silos using mojo teal and had a great time. Fun preseason work for dogs too.


----------

